# Take A Look At My Citizen Divers Watch



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi do you know what year this was made it think it is 1988 but i am not sure .the watch has had a new movement a new citizen glass and a refurb i thike it looks very nice now .it was i a right mess when i got it hope you like it as much as i do all the best woody77.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi do you know what year this was made it think it is 1988 but i am not sure .the watch has had a new movement a new citizen glass and a refurb i thike it looks very nice now .it was i a right mess when i got it hope you like it as much as i do all the best woody77.


I reckon August 1988 is most likely :thumbsup:

Stephen


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Morris Minor said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi do you know what year this was made it think it is 1988 but i am not sure .the watch has had a new movement a new citizen glass and a refurb i thike it looks very nice now .it was i a right mess when i got it hope you like it as much as i do all the best woody77.
> ...


hi thank you stephen i think you are right all the best woody77.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good. I'm quite partial to citizens. Why the new movement?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Phillionaire said:


> Looks good. I'm quite partial to citizens. Why the new movement?


hi the movment was not working all bits fell out when i opend it the watch was in a big mess when i got .i like this watch so i did it up cost me lots new citizen glass and bezel and did the case and face up to .i will not do it for this type of watch next time. sorry i have dyslexia so hard for me to say to much.all the best woody77.


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

Hi Woody,

F50344 suggests a pepsi bezel. I think they've been available til recently as black BK3150-04EE and pepsi BK3150-04FE so it may be 1998 (or even 2008 but the ones on sale might just be old stock).

I bought mine below ( F50336 black bezel and round markers) new in 1995, not sure when they started them though,


----------

